

BBC is down - zmicier
http://www.bbc.co.uk/

======
Isofarro
Just seems to be the BBC homepage. The rest of the site seems to be working
just fine: [http://news.bbc.co.uk/](http://news.bbc.co.uk/) for example is
working - watching the BBC News Channel right now.

------
mcrmonkey
The site has been updated to say they are having issues:

Due to technical problems, we are displaying a simplified version of the BBC
Homepage. We are working to restore normal service. Visit BBC News or you can
try the other links below.

------
eugeneionesco
No, it's not.

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.bbc.co.uk](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.bbc.co.uk)

~~~
glimmung
That links says it's down!

(and it's down for me, here in Yorkshire)

~~~
glimmung
...and now the links says it's up again - but it's still down for me.

